# Hi from Long Island



## bowtechgirl7 (Feb 11, 2009)

Im new to hunting. i just got a bowtech black ice from my husband. I love it!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bowtechgirl7. Have fun here.


----------



## bowtechgirl7 (Feb 11, 2009)

*thanks*

Hi Tim
Just wanted to thank you for the big welcome...


Nancy


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

welcome


----------



## archeryshot (Aug 24, 2002)

bowtechgirl7 said:


> Im new to hunting. i just got a bowtech black ice from my husband. I love it!!



From one Long Islander to another :welcomesign: to AT :cocktail:


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

bowtechgirl7 said:


> Im new to hunting. i just got a bowtech black ice from my husband. I love it!!


Its nice to see you getting involved into archery! It is an addiction... I like it, I love it, I want some more of it! Damn seasons anyway! Never long enough!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the new bow, and welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*congrats on your new addition*

Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcome: to AT 
from Missouri


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :smile:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

